# Garden Frittata



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                             Garden Frittata

Recipe By     : Land O' Lakes - Farmer's Market  1999
Serving Size  : 4    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Breakfast                        Eggs

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   2      tablespoons   Land O' Lakes Roasted Garlic Butter with
                        Olive Oil
   1      cup           chopped broccoli
     1/2  cup           shredded carrot
   2                    green onions -- sliced
   4                    eggs -- beaten
     1/4  cup           water
     1/4  teaspoon      salt
   1      tablespoon    chopped fresh basil leaves
     1/2  cup           Land O' Lakes Monterey Jack Cheese with -- shredded
                        Jalapeno Peppers

Melt garlic butter in 8 or 9-inch skillet until sizzling; add broccoli, carrot and green onions. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until crisply tender ( 4 to 5 minutes). Stir together eggs, water and salt in medium bowl; add to vegetable mixture. Sprinkle with basil. Cover; cook over medium heat until center is almost set (4 to 6 minutes). Sprinkle with cheese. Cover; remove from heat. Let stand until cheese is melted ( 2 to 3 minutes). 
 To serve, cut into wedges. Garnish with sliced peppers, if desired.

Serves 4


                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : Great for brunch or a light supper!


----------

